# Veggie night - stuffed poblanos and corn salad



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 9, 2016)

Wife wanted vegetarian meal tonight. So I made stuffed poblanos and she made corn avocado salad.  I also made a avacado cilantro crema to go with the poblanos. 

Stuffing for the poblanos consisted of Soyrizo, quinoa, sautéed onions, sautéed jalapeño, black beans, garlic, 1 can of Rotel with peppers,  topped with Queso. 

Avacado crema: 1 avacado, juice of 1 lime, about a cup or so of fresh cilantro, 8 oz of plain Greek yogurt, cumin, chipotle, garlic, salt pepper. Blend in food processor until smooth. 

Corn salad: corn, avacado, red onion, cilantro, jalapeño. 





















Smoke away!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2016)

Great looking meal Case!

We think poblano's are the very best pepper to stuff, and use them all the time!

Point!

Al


----------



## tropics (Jul 10, 2016)

Case they are making me droll I made some last week like FWIs tacos,1st time I had Pablanos Points another dish to the to do list

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 10, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Great looking meal Case!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Al. The wife really likes them  so we do them quite often. I like stuffing then for breakfast with pops assuage, scrambled eggs, tater tots, yum!


Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 10, 2016)

tropics said:


> Case they are making me droll I made some last week like FWIs tacos,1st time I had Pablanos Points another dish to the to do list
> 
> 
> Richie




Thank you Richie! 

They are tasty! The bare tasty! As I mentioned to Al try them for breakfast, or make giant ABT's.


Smoke away!!!


----------



## b-one (Jul 10, 2016)

Looks tasty,to bad I don't like cilantro.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 10, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty,to bad I don't like cilantro.




Thanks B-one!  

You can use flat lead parsley, or the leafy end off a stalk of celery as a substitute for the cilantro. 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 10, 2016)

Looks tasty Case !  Thumbs Up


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 11, 2016)

DS2003, Looks tasty but I think you could have stuffed some burger in your poblano w/out getting caught!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 13, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks tasty Case !


Thanks Justin!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 13, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> DS2003, Looks tasty but I think you could have stuffed some burger in your poblano w/out getting caught!


It'd be my luck that the wife would've grabbed that one!

We did add Soyrizo, which is a vegetarian chorizo product. Surprisingly it actually tastes like chorizo (texture is off unless you add it to something like quinoa).. I noticed that I omitted that in my first post. I have gone back and updated it to reflect that.


----------

